# Il Milan sarà messo in vendita. Ora la tutela di Elliott.



## admin (21 Marzo 2018)

Come riportato da Repubblica, la prossima settimana ci sarà un nuovo CDA nel corso del quale Elliott garantirà i soldi, i famosi 35 milioni di euro, per concludere la stagione. Altro prestito che farà salire il debito a 400 milioni di euro complessivi. Elliott, inoltre, sempre più presente, ha già fatto sapere di essere disponibile a supportare il club nel corso dell'incontro con la Uefa. Ciò significa che il *club rossonero è già sotto la tutela del fondo Elliott. *Lo stesso fondo, però, per motivi "politici" (è molto sovraesposto con l'affare Telecom) non può rivendicare il diritto sulle azioni del Milan. Elliott, in ogni caso, non avrebbe comunque intenzione di gestire il Milan a lungo. Ragion cui per è probabile che il club verrà messo in vendita attraverso un'asta. E il dossier Milan è già su molti tavoli: arabi, russi e americani. La tutela di Elliott potrebbe accelerare il tutto. Fassone nei prossimi giorni sarà a Londra. Ufficialmente per il rifinanziamento, ma si potrebbe parlare anche di altro...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la prossima settimana ci sarà un nuovo CDA nel corso del quale Elliott garantirà i soldi, i famosi 35 milioni di euro, per concludere la stagione. Altro prestito che farà salire il debito a 400 milioni di euro complessivi. Elliott, inoltre, sempre più presente, ha già fatto sapere di essere disponibile a supportare il club nel corso dell'incontro con la Uefa. Ciò significa che il *club rossonero è già sotto la tutela del fondo Elliott. *Lo stesso fondo, però, per motivi "politici" (è molto sovraesposto con l'affare Telecom) non può rivendicare il diritto sulle azioni del Milan. Elliott, in ogni caso, non avrebbe comunque intenzione di gestire il Milan a lungo. Ragion cui per è probabile che il club verrà messo in vendita attraverso un'asta. E il dossier Milan è già su molti tavoli: arabi, russi e americani. La tutela di Elliott potrebbe accelerare il tutto. Fassone nei prossimi giorni sarà a Londra. Ufficialmente per il rifinanziamento, ma si potrebbe parlare anche di altro...



Fosse vero, ripeto, FOSSE, non possso credere che un uomo cosi stupido come Li possa aver avuto accesso ad 1 miliardo di euro.

Come è possibile?

Non posso credere che una persona multimilionaria sulla carta, si distrugga il futuro in 10 mesi, a che scopo?

Tutto strano: o sono notizie inventate oppure c'è qualcosa dietro, troppe cose insensate.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la prossima settimana ci sarà un nuovo CDA nel corso del quale Elliott garantirà i soldi, i famosi 35 milioni di euro, per concludere la stagione. Altro prestito che farà salire il debito a 400 milioni di euro complessivi. Elliott, inoltre, sempre più presente, ha già fatto sapere di essere disponibile a supportare il club nel corso dell'incontro con la Uefa. Ciò significa che il *club rossonero è già sotto la tutela del fondo Elliott. *Lo stesso fondo, però, per motivi "politici" (è molto sovraesposto con l'affare Telecom) non può rivendicare il diritto sulle azioni del Milan. Elliott, in ogni caso, non avrebbe comunque intenzione di gestire il Milan a lungo. Ragion cui per è probabile che il club verrà messo in vendita attraverso un'asta. E il dossier Milan è già su molti tavoli: arabi, russi e americani. La tutela di Elliott potrebbe accelerare il tutto. Fassone nei prossimi giorni sarà a Londra. Ufficialmente per il rifinanziamento, ma si potrebbe parlare anche di altro...



Mah... Poco destabilizzanti per l'ambiente eh??


----------



## Black (21 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fosse vero, ripeto, FOSSE, non possso credere che un uomo cosi stupido come Li possa aver avuto accesso ad 1 miliardo di euro.
> 
> Come è possibile?
> 
> ...



se andrà così è ovvio che Li non ha perso 1mld di euro. Li sarà stato un figurante solo per concludere la vendita del Milan e altro...

comunque piuttosto che restare con B. meglio così. Chiunque ci compra avrà solo interesse a far andare bene le cose.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Marzo 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> se andrà così è ovvio che Li non ha perso 1mld di euro. Li sarà stato un figurante solo per concludere la vendita del Milan e altro...
> 
> comunque piuttosto che restare con B. meglio così. Chiunque ci compra avrà solo interesse a far andare bene le cose.



Non ho detto perso un miliardo di euro.

Ho detto... poter AVERE ACCESSO ad un miliardo di euro....una persona normale non puo' averne accesso...altrimenti potremmo comprarlo anche io e te il Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la prossima settimana ci sarà un nuovo CDA nel corso del quale Elliott garantirà i soldi, i famosi 35 milioni di euro, per concludere la stagione. Altro prestito che farà salire il debito a 400 milioni di euro complessivi. Elliott, inoltre, sempre più presente, ha già fatto sapere di essere disponibile a supportare il club nel corso dell'incontro con la Uefa. Ciò significa che il *club rossonero è già sotto la tutela del fondo Elliott. *Lo stesso fondo, però, per motivi "politici" (è molto sovraesposto con l'affare Telecom) non può rivendicare il diritto sulle azioni del Milan. Elliott, in ogni caso, non avrebbe comunque intenzione di gestire il Milan a lungo. Ragion cui per è probabile che il club verrà messo in vendita attraverso un'asta. E il dossier Milan è già su molti tavoli: arabi, russi e americani. La tutela di Elliott potrebbe accelerare il tutto. Fassone nei prossimi giorni sarà a Londra. Ufficialmente per il rifinanziamento, ma si potrebbe parlare anche di altro...



continuo a non capire. Ripeto il mio concetto che è fondamentale : 

- O siamo difronte al più grande pirla mai esistito sulla terra che prende , si ipoteca e butta letteralmente 1 miliardo di euro 
- Oppure stiamo assistendo alla più grande battaglia politica di un giornale contro una squadra di calcio. 

In entrambi i casi c'è qualcosa che non torna , nel primo caso trovo impossibile che elliot abbia prestato soldi ad una persona senza garantirsi il rientro dei capitali . E il loro Business e siamo nel campo dell assurdo con questa ipotesi. 

Nel secondo caso non riesco a capirne il motivo , oramai B non è più il nostro presidente e quindi perchè accanirsi ? Cosa può spingere una testata nazionale ad esporsi cosi tanto ? 

Io rimango ai fatti reali e cioè che ad oggi il Milan ( società ) non ha mai mancato un solo accordo economico e non ha mai fatto mancare nulla anzi... io rimango a quello , il resto sono parole al vento.


----------



## milan1899 (21 Marzo 2018)

Basta però è ora di finirla....anche Sportmediaset adesso... che palle


----------



## Black (21 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho detto perso un miliardo di euro.
> 
> Ho detto... poter AVERE ACCESSO ad un miliardo di euro....una persona normale non puo' averne accesso...altrimenti potremmo comprarlo anche io e te il Milan.



si hai ragione, ma cambia poco. Se questo Li non aveva praticamente nessuna garanzia da dare è evidente che Elliot non può avergli prestato tutti quei soldi. L'unica risposta è che il garante era qualcun altro


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Marzo 2018)

Nemmeno un mese fa, Li ha fatto un video risposta agli attacchi di questi sorridente dicendo che le sua finanze sono in salute e di stare sereni. Passa un mese e la gente dimentica e per un articolo basato sempre sul nulla scritto da quattro incompetenti si scatena il panico. 

Calma e gesso ragazzi, calma e gesso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Marzo 2018)

Nulla di preoccupante, nemmeno se dovessero rivenderci...anzi! In ogni caso sono curiosissimo di vedere come si svilupperà la storia. Appassionante


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> continuo a non capire. Ripeto il mio concetto che è fondamentale :
> 
> - O siamo difronte al più grande pirla mai esistito sulla terra che prende , si ipoteca e butta letteralmente 1 miliardo di euro
> - Oppure stiamo assistendo alla più grande battaglia politica di un giornale contro una squadra di calcio.
> ...



Ricordate sempre che Repubblica e La Stampa sono controllate da GEDI che è una società mista De Benedetti- Agnelli. Serve aggiungere altro?


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> continuo a non capire. Ripeto il mio concetto che è fondamentale :
> 
> - O siamo difronte al più grande pirla mai esistito sulla terra che prende , si ipoteca e butta letteralmente 1 miliardo di euro (...)



Fosse questo il caso, è palese che Li non fosse altro che un prestanome o comunque la persona di facciata, per coprire i reali investitori. Possibile che i piani iniziali fossero altri, poi il cambio del panorama politico-finanziario, che rende più complessi grandi investimenti nel mondo del calcio per le aziende cinesi potrebbe aver fatto il resto.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> - Oppure stiamo assistendo alla più grande battaglia politica di un giornale contro una squadra di calcio.
> 
> (...)



In questo caso la vedo più semplice: pur senza più Berlusconi al comando della società, un Milan che torna prepotete sulla scena nazionale darebbe fastidio a molti. Quindi, via alla guerra mediatica per destabilizzare l'ambiente.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la prossima settimana ci sarà un nuovo CDA nel corso del quale Elliott garantirà i soldi, i famosi 35 milioni di euro, per concludere la stagione. Altro prestito che farà salire il debito a 400 milioni di euro complessivi. Elliott, inoltre, sempre più presente, ha già fatto sapere di essere disponibile a supportare il club nel corso dell'incontro con la Uefa. Ciò significa che il *club rossonero è già sotto la tutela del fondo Elliott. *Lo stesso fondo, però, per motivi "politici" (è molto sovraesposto con l'affare Telecom) non può rivendicare il diritto sulle azioni del Milan. Elliott, in ogni caso, non avrebbe comunque intenzione di gestire il Milan a lungo. Ragion cui per è probabile che il club verrà messo in vendita attraverso un'asta. E il dossier Milan è già su molti tavoli: arabi, russi e americani. La tutela di Elliott potrebbe accelerare il tutto. Fassone nei prossimi giorni sarà a Londra. Ufficialmente per il rifinanziamento, ma si potrebbe parlare anche di altro...



Vediamo.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Marzo 2018)

Torna Conti sulla fascia destra ma non tornano i Conti sulla fascia di reddito XD

Ho il titolo per tuttospork


----------



## Boomer (21 Marzo 2018)

A me interessa solo che il Milan abbia i soldi per competere ai vertici in Italia. Poi che dietro ci sia Elliot Li o qualcun altro non mi importa.


----------



## Djerry (21 Marzo 2018)

Non vedo francamente cos'altro occorra per prendere atto che Li sia un temerario ed ambizioso uomo d'affari senza alcun sostegno di cordate e governi cinesi alle spalle.

Ma proprio la configurazione del passaggio di proprietà ci rende non solo non disperati per l'eventuale uscita di scena del cinese, ma addirittura ottimisti nell'auspicio che davvero la società possa passare di mano tramite il filtro di Elliott a condizioni estremamente vantaggiose e competitive.

C'è il grande dubbio sulle modalità con cui avverrà questo passaggio, e speriamo che non si entri in una lotta intestina e di nuovo speculativa che penalizzi troppo le tempistiche e soprattutto la competitività transitoria della squadra sul campo.

Ma anche ammettendo per assurdo che davvero Li sia sostenuto da qualcuno, proprio per l'assurda situazione che si è creata di non trasparenza e di difficoltà finanziaria che si riverbera per esempio sulla UEFA oltre che su qualsiasi addetto ai lavori, il tifoso rossonero deve sperare fortissimamente nell'uscita di scena quanto prima di qualsiasi cosa abbia a che fare con la Cina nella nostra proprietà.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Marzo 2018)

A me la cosa parrebbe abbastanza chiara, anche se non si sa mai,

Li è chiaramente un prestanome, lui stesso ha sempre parlato di soci, la cordata è certa, lo stesso consiglio d'amministrazione di alto livello sia da parte cinese che italiana non dà adito a dubbi.

Probabilmente sta accadendo che i soci cinesi, preso atto dell'atteggiamento di ristretezze alle esportazioni di capitali imposto dal governo cinese, stiano decidendo di disimpegnarsi dall'investimento, cercando acquirenti di livello.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Marzo 2018)

saluti e grazie ai cinesi (senza ironia) e dentro gli arabi (alla faccia della figura "superata" del magnate...sempre la si casca alla fine della fiera)...a me va bene


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la prossima settimana ci sarà un nuovo CDA nel corso del quale Elliott garantirà i soldi, i famosi 35 milioni di euro, per concludere la stagione. Altro prestito che farà salire il debito a 400 milioni di euro complessivi. Elliott, inoltre, sempre più presente, ha già fatto sapere di essere disponibile a supportare il club nel corso dell'incontro con la Uefa. Ciò significa che il *club rossonero è già sotto la tutela del fondo Elliott. *Lo stesso fondo, però, per motivi "politici" (è molto sovraesposto con l'affare Telecom) non può rivendicare il diritto sulle azioni del Milan. Elliott, in ogni caso, non avrebbe comunque intenzione di gestire il Milan a lungo. Ragion cui per è probabile che il club verrà messo in vendita attraverso un'asta. E il dossier Milan è già su molti tavoli: arabi, russi e americani. La tutela di Elliott potrebbe accelerare il tutto. Fassone nei prossimi giorni sarà a Londra. Ufficialmente per il rifinanziamento, ma si potrebbe parlare anche di altro...



Posto che io credo solo ai fatti e non a questi articoli che da mesi a questa parte si dimostrano basati sul nulla, e i fatti dicono che la società non ha fatto mai mancare nulla a livello economico (silva lo abbiamo pagato in anticipo, abbiamo speso un mucchio di soldi in estate, l'ambiente è sereno... meglio di così!), anche se fossimo davvero affidati a Elliot non mi interessa, tanto saremmo rivenduti a prezzo "di saldo" a qualcuno che ha ancora maggior interesse a investire nel milan.

Se penso che l'alternativa era restare a farci umiliare sotto la guida dei due delinquenti senili, gioisco ancor di più.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Nemmeno un mese fa, Li ha fatto un video risposta agli attacchi di questi sorridente dicendo che le sua finanze sono in salute e di stare sereni. Passa un mese e la gente dimentica e per un articolo basato sempre sul nulla scritto da quattro incompetenti si scatena il panico.
> 
> Calma e gesso ragazzi, calma e gesso.



ma un video di parole cosa dimostra, dai Ragnet siamo obiettivi. Se Suning avesse fatto un video dicendo tranquilli, il prossimo mercato spenderemo 400 mln, tu ci avresti creduto? E' ovvio che ognuno tira acqua al proprio mulino.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la prossima settimana ci sarà un nuovo CDA nel corso del quale Elliott garantirà i soldi, i famosi 35 milioni di euro, per concludere la stagione. Altro prestito che farà salire il debito a 400 milioni di euro complessivi. Elliott, inoltre, sempre più presente, ha già fatto sapere di essere disponibile a supportare il club nel corso dell'incontro con la Uefa. Ciò significa che il *club rossonero è già sotto la tutela del fondo Elliott. *Lo stesso fondo, però, per motivi "politici" (è molto sovraesposto con l'affare Telecom) non può rivendicare il diritto sulle azioni del Milan. Elliott, in ogni caso, non avrebbe comunque intenzione di gestire il Milan a lungo. Ragion cui per è probabile che il club verrà messo in vendita attraverso un'asta. E il dossier Milan è già su molti tavoli: arabi, russi e americani. La tutela di Elliott potrebbe accelerare il tutto. Fassone nei prossimi giorni sarà a Londra. Ufficialmente per il rifinanziamento, ma si potrebbe parlare anche di altro...



forza arabi!!!! speriamo finalmente di avere una cessione vera e pulita.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non vedo francamente cos'altro occorra per prendere atto che Li sia un temerario ed ambizioso uomo d'affari senza alcun sostegno di cordate e governi cinesi alle spalle.
> 
> Ma proprio la configurazione del passaggio di proprietà ci rende non solo non disperati per l'eventuale uscita di scena del cinese, ma addirittura ottimisti nell'auspicio che davvero la società possa passare di mano tramite il filtro di Elliott a condizioni estremamente vantaggiose e competitive.
> 
> ...



Se esiste gente così pazza in Finanza, allora siamo nella Fantascienza non nella realtà. Solo uno non conosciuto, con società fittizie, fallimenti, truffe ecc ecc poteva prestarsi ad un giochino del genere. Ma andiamo avanti e crediamo tranquillamente che c'erano investitori dietro o che lui sia un avventuriero.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma un video di parole cosa dimostra, dai Ragnet siamo obiettivi. Se Suning avesse fatto un video dicendo tranquilli, il prossimo mercato spenderemo 400 mln, tu ci avresti creduto? E' ovvio che ognuno tira acqua al proprio mulino.



Io non so cosa accadrà, ma non può esistere in alcun modo un uomo che spende 1 miliardo in un anno per poi perdere tutto. 

Al limite se avesse problemi a rifinanziare Li venderà la maggioranza del club, qualcosa come il 51% per pagarsi il debito e garantirsi comunque introiti in un futuro del Milan che lui stesso a contribuito a costruire nelle fondamenta quest anno. 

Veramente vogliamo credere alla favoletta che perderà tutti gli asset di oltre 1 miliardo presenti ora in società per un debito di 300 milioni? Questa cosa non esiste in finanza, è semplicemente illegale.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io non so cosa accadrà, ma non può esistere in alcun modo un uomo che spende 1 miliardo in un anno per poi perdere tutto.
> 
> Al limite se avesse problemi a rifinanziare Li venderà la maggioranza del club, qualcosa come il 51% per pagarsi il debito e garantirsi comunque introiti in un futuro del Milan che lui stesso a contribuito a costruire nelle fondamenta quest anno.
> 
> Veramente vogliamo credere alla favoletta che perderà tutti gli asset di oltre 1 miliardo presenti ora in società per un debito di 300 milioni? Questa cosa non esiste in finanza, è semplicemente illegale.



ma guarda che io lo dico da mesi, il problema è che per me non esistono investitori cinesi alle spalle. Comunque per dovere di cronaca, 1 mld Li non l'ha affatto messo, anzi. Il mercato (240) grazie al "prestito" Elliott, 600 mln per il Milan non si sa chi li ha messi, vengono da paradisi fiscali, società offshore, tutte schermate. Chissà come mai.


----------



## Gekyn (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma guarda che io lo dico da mesi, il problema è che per me non esistono investitori cinesi alle spalle. Comunque per dovere di cronaca, 1 mld Li non l'ha affatto messo, anzi. Il mercato (240) grazie al "prestito" Elliott, 600 mln per il Milan non si sa chi li ha messi, vengono da paradisi fiscali, società offshore, tutte schermate. Chissà come mai.



Io concordo con te da mesi, tranne sull'identità del burattinaio....


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la prossima settimana ci sarà un nuovo CDA nel corso del quale Elliott garantirà i soldi, i famosi 35 milioni di euro, per concludere la stagione. Altro prestito che farà salire il debito a 400 milioni di euro complessivi. Elliott, inoltre, sempre più presente, ha già fatto sapere di essere disponibile a supportare il club nel corso dell'incontro con la Uefa. Ciò significa che il *club rossonero è già sotto la tutela del fondo Elliott. *Lo stesso fondo, però, per motivi "politici" (è molto sovraesposto con l'affare Telecom) non può rivendicare il diritto sulle azioni del Milan. Elliott, in ogni caso, non avrebbe comunque intenzione di gestire il Milan a lungo. Ragion cui per è probabile che il club verrà messo in vendita attraverso un'asta. E il dossier Milan è già su molti tavoli: arabi, russi e americani. La tutela di Elliott potrebbe accelerare il tutto. Fassone nei prossimi giorni sarà a Londra. Ufficialmente per il rifinanziamento, ma si potrebbe parlare anche di altro...



Ma ancora andiamo avanti con la storiella del "come può uno perdere un milardo"???? Questo di suo non ha messo niente, se non i famosi 200 milioni di caparre (peraltro anche questi coperti da mistero), il resto sono tutti prestiti, fra rimanenza per l'acquisto della società, mercato e soldi per la gestione ordinaria. I debiti nel peggiore dei casi verranno estinti con la messa all'asta del Milan, quindi che cavolo ha perso Li? I 200 milioni, ammesso che siano suoi, azzardo che per un broker come lui è del tutto normale.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Io concordo con te da mesi, tranne sull'identità del burattinaio....



lo capisco, ci sta. Però solo chi penso io potrebbe far passare la vendita del Milan per 646 mln di euro. Nessun altro al mondo avrebbe scucito tale cifra nella situazione di due anni fa. Neanche il più folle degli avventurieri.


----------



## fra29 (21 Marzo 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Io concordo con te da mesi, tranne sull'identità del burattinaio....



è alto meno di 1.60?


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma ancora andiamo avanti con la storiella del "come può uno perdere un milardo"???? Questo di suo non ha messo niente, se non i famosi 200 milioni di caparre (peraltro anche questi coperti da mistero), il resto sono tutti prestiti, fra rimanenza per l'acquisto della società, mercato e soldi per la gestione ordinaria. I debiti nel peggiore dei casi verranno estinti con la messa all'asta del Milan, quindi che cavolo ha perso Li? I 200 milioni, ammesso che siano suoi, azzardo che per un broker come lui è del tutto normale.



amico se ti dicessi che anche i soldi di Elliott potrebbero non essere prestiti? lasciamo stare che è meglio. E' inutile farci troppe domande, perché più si va a fondo più sale melma.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> amico se ti dicessi che anche i soldi di Elliott potrebbero non essere prestiti? lasciamo stare che è meglio. E' inutile farci troppe domande, perché più si va a fondo più sale melma.



Eh lo so, la tua spiegazione reggerebbe, spero solo non sia quella giusta, nel senso che non vorrei mai che quel personaggio fosse dietro tutto. Una cosa è certa, quando c'è di mezzo lui, tutto è losco, nebuloso e questo l'ho pensato sin dall'inizio. Ma almeno non vorrei più leggere la favoletta di Li che "ci ha rimesso 1 mld", perché non so se fa più ridere o piangere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la prossima settimana ci sarà un nuovo CDA nel corso del quale Elliott garantirà i soldi, i famosi 35 milioni di euro, per concludere la stagione. Altro prestito che farà salire il debito a 400 milioni di euro complessivi. Elliott, inoltre, sempre più presente, ha già fatto sapere di essere disponibile a supportare il club nel corso dell'incontro con la Uefa. Ciò significa che il *club rossonero è già sotto la tutela del fondo Elliott. *Lo stesso fondo, però, per motivi "politici" (è molto sovraesposto con l'affare Telecom) non può rivendicare il diritto sulle azioni del Milan. Elliott, in ogni caso, non avrebbe comunque intenzione di gestire il Milan a lungo. Ragion cui per è probabile che il club verrà messo in vendita attraverso un'asta. E il dossier Milan è già su molti tavoli: arabi, russi e americani. La tutela di Elliott potrebbe accelerare il tutto. Fassone nei prossimi giorni sarà a Londra. Ufficialmente per il rifinanziamento, ma si potrebbe parlare anche di altro...



Arabi is the way.

Comunque a maggior ragione Gattuso sta facendo i miracoli, qualunque altra squadra sarebbe stravolta da tutto questo fango mediatico (vero o falso che sia).


----------



## __king george__ (21 Marzo 2018)

quindi tra un po' potremmo salutare anche Fass e Mira?


----------



## Garrincha (21 Marzo 2018)

I cinesi hanno troppi vincoli e paura del governo per agire liberamente, è passato il loro momento, l'importante è che non arrivino arabi che si stancano dopo una stagione o americani alla Pallotta (che comunque se vengono per fare lo stadio e rivendere per guadagnarci può pure andare bene)


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la prossima settimana ci sarà un nuovo CDA nel corso del quale Elliott garantirà i soldi, i famosi 35 milioni di euro, per concludere la stagione. Altro prestito che farà salire il debito a 400 milioni di euro complessivi. Elliott, inoltre, sempre più presente, ha già fatto sapere di essere disponibile a supportare il club nel corso dell'incontro con la Uefa. Ciò significa che il *club rossonero è già sotto la tutela del fondo Elliott. *Lo stesso fondo, però, per motivi "politici" (è molto sovraesposto con l'affare Telecom) non può rivendicare il diritto sulle azioni del Milan. Elliott, in ogni caso, non avrebbe comunque intenzione di gestire il Milan a lungo. Ragion cui per è probabile che il club verrà messo in vendita attraverso un'asta. E il dossier Milan è già su molti tavoli: arabi, russi e americani. La tutela di Elliott potrebbe accelerare il tutto. Fassone nei prossimi giorni sarà a Londra. Ufficialmente per il rifinanziamento, ma si potrebbe parlare anche di altro...



Oppure potrebbe andare da Madame Toussoad, o da Harrods


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Eh lo so, la tua spiegazione reggerebbe, spero solo non sia quella giusta, nel senso che non vorrei mai che quel personaggio fosse dietro tutto. Una cosa è certa, quando c'è di mezzo lui, tutto è losco, nebuloso e questo l'ho pensato sin dall'inizio. Ma almeno non vorrei più leggere la favoletta di Li che "ci ha rimesso 1 mld", perché non so se fa più ridere o piangere.



Non cambia nulla Ruuddil, non si può esporre, ci sarà finalmente questa benedetta cessione e tanti cari saluti. Non credo francamente ad un suo ritorno in pompa magna, la farebbe troppo sporca.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Marzo 2018)

Quindi anche oggi falliamo domani, per farla breve


----------



## danjr (21 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> continuo a non capire. Ripeto il mio concetto che è fondamentale :
> 
> - O siamo difronte al più grande pirla mai esistito sulla terra che prende , si ipoteca e butta letteralmente 1 miliardo di euro
> - Oppure stiamo assistendo alla più grande battaglia politica di un giornale contro una squadra di calcio.
> ...



Per quanto riguarda Elliot, non aveva bisogno delle garanzie di Lì, perché comunque il Milan compre abbondantemente la cifra prestata. Io mi chiedo piuttosto i soldi precedenti chi abbia avuto il coraggio di prestarglieli e perché


----------



## fra29 (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> amico se ti dicessi che anche i soldi di Elliott potrebbero non essere prestiti? lasciamo stare che è meglio. E' inutile farci troppe domande, perché più si va a fondo più sale melma.



ti seguo dall'inizio e questa versione sta prendendo sempre più piede.. vorrei proprio sapere chi sta tessendo la tela..


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2018)

*Bellinazzo sulla situazione societaria del Milan, Elliott e Berlusconi* -) http://www.milanworld.net/bellinazz...-di-elliott-sul-club-vt60080.html#post1497229


----------



## fra29 (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se esiste gente così pazza in Finanza, allora siamo nella Fantascienza non nella realtà. Solo uno non conosciuto, con società fittizie, fallimenti, truffe ecc ecc poteva prestarsi ad un giochino del genere. Ma andiamo avanti e crediamo tranquillamente che c'erano investitori dietro o che lui sia un avventuriero.



E con Rothschild ecc a fare da Advisors...


----------



## fra29 (21 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lo capisco, ci sta. Però solo chi penso io potrebbe far passare la vendita del Milan per 646 mln di euro. Nessun altro al mondo avrebbe scucito tale cifra nella situazione di due anni fa. Neanche il più folle degli avventurieri.



è italiano?


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> ti seguo dall'inizio e questa versione sta prendendo sempre più piede.. vorrei proprio sapere chi sta tessendo la tela..



io un'idea me la sono fatta. Altrimenti non mi spiego certe cose. Quello che conta comunque è che questa situazione finisca presto e ci sia una vera cessione definitiva. Non se ne può più di queste pagliacciate.


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo sulla situazione societaria del Milan, Elliott e Berlusconi* -) http://www.milanworld.net/bellinazz...-di-elliott-sul-club-vt60080.html#post1497229



.


----------



## DrHouse (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la prossima settimana ci sarà un nuovo CDA nel corso del quale Elliott garantirà i soldi, i famosi 35 milioni di euro, per concludere la stagione. Altro prestito che farà salire il debito a 400 milioni di euro complessivi. Elliott, inoltre, sempre più presente, ha già fatto sapere di essere disponibile a supportare il club nel corso dell'incontro con la Uefa. Ciò significa che il *club rossonero è già sotto la tutela del fondo Elliott. *Lo stesso fondo, però, per motivi "politici" (è molto sovraesposto con l'affare Telecom) non può rivendicare il diritto sulle azioni del Milan. Elliott, in ogni caso, non avrebbe comunque intenzione di gestire il Milan a lungo. Ragion cui per è probabile che il club verrà messo in vendita attraverso un'asta. E il dossier Milan è già su molti tavoli: arabi, russi e americani. La tutela di Elliott potrebbe accelerare il tutto. Fassone nei prossimi giorni sarà a Londra. Ufficialmente per il rifinanziamento, ma si potrebbe parlare anche di altro...



già il fatto che parlano di asta per la vendita è un passo avanti, rispetto alla totale ignoranza di qualche settimana fa sulle procedure legali.
ovviamente lo stampo italiota dell'articolo permane: i "motivi politici" per cui Elliott non prende il Milan in mano semplicemente non esistono (anche perchè finora il Milan è stato di proprietà di uno che aveva Mediaset e Mondadori), è che non c'è nulla a livello legale che faccia passare in mano Elliott il Milan...
poi, i 30 milioni di aumento di capitale ancora non sono stati richiesti, Fassone ha solo anticipato che serviranno. vediamo alla fine come arriveranno...


----------



## fdl68 (21 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> continuo a non capire. Ripeto il mio concetto che è fondamentale :
> 
> - O siamo difronte al più grande pirla mai esistito sulla terra che prende , si ipoteca e butta letteralmente 1 miliardo di euro
> - Oppure stiamo assistendo alla più grande battaglia politica di un giornale contro una squadra di calcio.
> ...



il mio stesso pensiero, bravo!!


----------



## The P (21 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la prossima settimana ci sarà un nuovo CDA nel corso del quale Elliott garantirà i soldi, i famosi 35 milioni di euro, per concludere la stagione. Altro prestito che farà salire il debito a 400 milioni di euro complessivi. Elliott, inoltre, sempre più presente, ha già fatto sapere di essere disponibile a supportare il club nel corso dell'incontro con la Uefa. Ciò significa che il *club rossonero è già sotto la tutela del fondo Elliott. *Lo stesso fondo, però, per motivi "politici" (è molto sovraesposto con l'affare Telecom) non può rivendicare il diritto sulle azioni del Milan. Elliott, in ogni caso, non avrebbe comunque intenzione di gestire il Milan a lungo. Ragion cui per è probabile che il club verrà messo in vendita attraverso un'asta. E il dossier Milan è già su molti tavoli: arabi, russi e americani. La tutela di Elliott potrebbe accelerare il tutto. Fassone nei prossimi giorni sarà a Londra. Ufficialmente per il rifinanziamento, ma si potrebbe parlare anche di altro...



Leggo commenti del tipo "Li di suo ci ha messo solo 200 MILIONI", ma voi li vedrete mai 200 mln in una vita?

Ma sapete quanto sono 200 mln?

In ogni caso lui non ne ha messi solo 200, ma si è impegnato per 1MLD di Euro.

Ok, magari non ha tutti i soldi o non può farli uscire, ma che sia l'ultimo dei pezzenti è solo un vostro film... e della stampa italiana. Rasserenatvi su.

Questo è fango mediatico e succede anche solo se stai sui maroni a un concorrente che ha qualche aggancio nei media 

Come si concluderà?

Con un nulla di fatto... 

E non sono Nostradasmus


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> Leggo commenti del tipo "Li di suo ci ha messo solo 200 MILIONI", ma voi li vedrete mai 200 mln in una vita?
> 
> Ma sapete quanto sono 200 mln?
> 
> ...



Proprio qui casca l'asino, Li non è un poveraccio, è un broker abbastanza ricco (non tanto da gestire un club di calcio, per giunta come il Milan). Proprio per questo per lui perdere 200 milioni non sarebbe questo dramma che molti dicono, ha tentato un azzardo ed è andato male, tutto qui. Ma che ci abbia messo 1 mld rimane una favola.

Ricordando sempre che nessuno sa e probabilmente mai saprà da dove vengono quei 200 milioni di caparre.


----------



## babsodiolinter (21 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Proprio qui casca l'asino, Li non è un poveraccio, è un broker abbastanza ricco (non tanto da gestire un club di calcio, per giunta come il Milan). Proprio per questo per lui perdere 200 milioni non sarebbe questo dramma che molti dicono, ha tentato un azzardo ed è andato male, tutto qui. Ma che ci abbia messo 1 mld rimane una favola.
> 
> Ricordando sempre che nessuno sa e probabilmente mai saprà da dove vengono quei 200 milioni di caparre.



scusa il milan é costato sui 750 ml.
lultima parte é stato garantito da elliot da mr li per 180ml.
il resto lo ha messo diciamo l'ac milan.
per cui questi 500ml circa compreso i vari aumenti di capitale chi li ha messi?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Marzo 2018)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> scusa il milan é costato sui 750 ml.
> lultima parte é stato garantito da elliot da mr li per 180ml.
> il resto lo ha messo diciamo l'ac milan.
> per cui questi 500ml circa compreso i vari aumenti di capitale chi li ha messi?



Elliott ha messo 303 milioni, non 180. Il resto sono prestiti da parte di Haixia e altri istituti di credito, compresi gli ultimi mini-aumenti di capitale, per fare i quali Li ha fatto prestiti a interessi da strozzinaggio facendosi garantire dalla moglie, nonostante le cifre fossero risibili. Adesso dovrà farsi prestare altri 35 milioni da Elliott semplicemente per chiudere la gestione ordinaria della stagione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2018)

Chi scommette con me che è l ennesima balla giornalaia


----------



## babsodiolinter (21 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Elliott ha messo 303 milioni, non 180. Il resto sono prestiti da parte di Haixia e altri istituti di credito, compresi gli ultimi mini-aumenti di capitale, per fare i quali Li ha fatto prestiti a interessi da strozzinaggio facendosi garantire dalla moglie, nonostante le cifre fossero risibili. Adesso dovrà farsi prestare altri 35 milioni da Elliott semplicemente per chiudere la gestione ordinaria della stagione.



e no...
parliamo dei soldi che ha messo li o che ha garantito lui.
lascia stare la moglie e tutto il resto.
per cui dei 300 e passa ml 180 sono sul groppone di mr li il resto dell ac milan.
poi mancano i restanti 500 ml che tu dici che si é fatto prestare.
ok o se li é fatti prestare o li ha vinti a freccette sempre addosso a mr li sono.
per cui dire che ci perde solo 200ml é inesatto.
mr li ha garantito capitali per oltre 500ml piu gli aumenti di capitale.


----------

